# Self-Examination in the Ministry



## N. Eshelman (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a great a'Brakel quote on self-examination in the ministry.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Nathan... that's a great quote.


----------

